# Las Vegas Gamers: 3 Rnd D&D Tournament



## sobusTooms (Feb 7, 2005)

Howdy all!  I will be running a 3-Round D&D tournament for any who would be 

interested in playing.  All the info can be found at the website: http://www.rpgTourney.com. Most of that info I've included below:



"Rage Against the Machines" is an open-to-the-public 3 round Dungeons and Dragons v3.5 team advance tournament.  It is primarily a play test for a tournament to be held at GenCon Indy 2005 and GenCon SoCal 2005.  The adventure is based on Dungeon Magazine #91 and the half-machine template used within.  It will utilize Dungeons and Dragons Miniatures, Dunjinni's map creation software, and E-Tools character creation software.



Enrollment will be open until February 18, 2005 and will remain open during each of the first rounds until all slots are filled or the first rounds have been completed. Players may enroll individually or as a team.  Space is limited and we will 'register' players on a first-come first-serve basis. An entry fee of $3/player will be collected to help curb the expense of prizes for the winning team. To enroll simply email rpgTourney@hotmail.com with your name, email-address and what time you prefer to play Round 1. The primary form of communication away from the gaming table will be by email, so maintaining an email account is necessary.



Teams only need to play once in each round.  So, you will play a total of 3 sessions if you make it all the way to the final round.  Teams will be evaluated (and advance) based upon the following areas: (1) Meeting Story Objectives, (2) Role Playing Skills, (3) Team Play Skills, (4) D&D Rules Knowledge and (5) Overall Fun.



The cast of characters used for Rage Against the Machines is listed below. Visit the website for complete downloads of player characters! http://www.rpgTourney.com



Trenton - Dwarven Fighter

Lahrs - Human Ranger

Zendril - Human Wizard

Aldomar - Human Cleric

Rudolfo - Human Rouge

Eolias - Elven Sorcerer



TIMES

Round 1 (open enrollment)

Sunday, 2/20/2005 5-9pm

Sunday, 2/27/2005 5-9pm

Sunday, 3/6/2005 5-9pm

Sunday, 3/13/2005 5-9pm



Round 2 - Semi-Finals (advancement only)

Sunday, 3/20/2005 5-9pm

Sunday, 3/27/2005 5-9pm

Sunday, 4/3/2005 5-9pm



Round 3 – Finals (advancement only)

Sunday, 4/10/2005 5-9pm

Sunday, 4/17/2005 5-9pm



LOCATION

Dreamland Hobbies

4700 S. Maryland PkwySuite 5

Las Vegas, NV  89119



ADDITONAL INFORMATION

Email: rpgTourney@hotmail.com

Web Site: http://www.rpgTourney.com

Organizer: Mike Sanchez



Good Luck!


----------

